# PPI ART A1200.2 On Ebay



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't see these up for sale everyday.
Buy-it-now price is definitely good!

Precision Power A1200.2 Art Series Car Audio Amplifier | eBay

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

